# Aeropress issue, inverted method drains on its own



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't used the aeropress for a year or so.

now started using it again.

I fill it up inverted 16g coffee, fill 3/4 qtrs full of water, stir 10 sec then invert.

problem is when I invert the coffee just drains out before I get a chance to plunge.

I grind with a mazzer mini, I've tried grinding finer made no diff.

maybe I can try 2 filters?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Time for a new bung? They can stiffen/deform and not seal properly.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Time for a new bung? They can stiffen/deform and not seal properly.


 ☝ Especially if you stored it for a year put together i.e. the rubber seal was compressed all that time.

They're £5/6 to replace, come off easily enough.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Podengo said:


> stir 10 sec then invert.


 I usually wait about 30 seconds then invert, and plunge slowly pretty much straight away. Never thought to let it brew the other way round, i'm probably doing it wrong! 😸


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Try soaking bung in boiling water Might help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Podengo said:


> I haven't used the aeropress for a year or so.
> 
> now started using it again.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean "you fill inverted then invert??"

Assuming you are using this in the "inverted method" which is upside down to start with then this isn't a bung issue as your brew water would have leaked out past the bung before inverting back to the right way up?

Are you sure you are fitting the filter and endcap on properly?

Is your endcap damaged?

Are you moving the piston after fitting the filter and end cap? If so, this can pull the filter away from the cap causing free flow.

How is the seal when using this normally? Are you able to plunge properly?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Brew upside down. I like 12g coffee and 200g water, and let it steep for anywhere from 5 minutes to half hour (the extraction seems to pretty much stop as it cools). Then I turn it onto a mug and press when I'm ready to drink it.


----------



## parkenator (Oct 16, 2012)

I had exactly the same issues with my aeropress, a new bung later and it was good as new again


----------

